# wolffish and brown acara i caught in a river passing through my grandparent's estate.



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well i live in trinidad and there are many types of fish here that i see people keep for pets in north america and in europe. I have caught many fish here in trinidad and many to my amazement do look great in aquariums..These wolffish i caught were juveniles and they can grow to about 2ft or so...and really fat...these predatory fish are armed with razor sharp teeth..and can pack quite a nasty bite...but i must say wolffish..its quite delicious...!!! ;-) there are two types of acaras here in trinidad...blue and brown..and both are also eaten here in trinidad.


























my new pet wolffish straight from the river lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy cow that wolf is awesome!

I want a rainbow wolf so bad, I just don't want to dedicate a whole tank to a single fish.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i had 3 of them...they are mean buggers, they kill just about anything i put with them...so i released 2 back into the stream and kept the one in the last photo..


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow that wolf fish is a really interesting looking fish. I've never seen one before. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn, I want a tank big enough for something like that!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i feed him fresh water shrimp...and minows..and other smaller fish..he is one bad mofo! even my red devil is scared of him..


----------

